# libcxxrt seems to lack some features that are present in libc++abi



## Oleg_NYC (Jul 28, 2017)

Libcxxrt seems to lack some features that are present in libc++abi. If I compile this code and link it against libcxxrt, then I get message:



> Abort (core dumped)




```
#include <iostream>
#include <boost/type_index.hpp>

int main()
{
        int&& ref{4};
        std::cout << boost::typeindex::type_id_with_cvr<decltype(ref)>().pretty_name() << std::endl;
}
```

But if I link this code against libc++abi, then I get this output:





> int&&



It means that libcxxrt doesn't know how to deal with rvalue references.


----------



## Jov (Jul 29, 2017)

You may get better help from hackers on freebsd-toolchain@freebsd.org mail list.


----------

